# Frosting



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 22, 2008)

budssssssssssssssss ....just bag seed:hubba:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 22, 2008)

*stunningly beautiful  :48: *


----------



## slowmo77 (Nov 22, 2008)

looks good.. you know your good when even your roots are frosted.. oh wait thats not frost its a block of ice.. my bad..


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 22, 2008)

Where's the drooly smile...


----------



## mistisrising (Nov 24, 2008)

Bag seed? That's some pretty good looking bud formation for bag seed.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 24, 2008)

Wow 4U, thats some killer looking bagseed.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Nov 24, 2008)

That is some fantastic looking bagseed.


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Nov 24, 2008)

bagseed aint it wonderful????? nice 4u2smoke


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 25, 2008)

I have no idea where this misconception that bag seed is shite. Well, if you have a great strain of crystally danky bud you're pickin up from someone, find a viable seed, plant that lil seed and its a fem, what the heck is wrong with bagseed? Everything is bagseed when you think about it. Sheesh! If it wasn't for hand-picked seed, we would have ZERO strains to choose from nowadaze. People didn't buck CUTTINGS from the Afffie, Pakie, Thai, Cambodia or Indie regions, they bucked seed. SEED. SEED.SEED. p.s. Once again, very sexy lookin' girlz, you got there goin, friend. 1HOK.


----------



## Thorn (Nov 25, 2008)

you continue to amaze me 4u2smoke... how many plants do you actually have growing???


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks Everyone for the kind words..I have to say Bag seed because ther is no record of these..I get clones from a Friend that Breads and Names his own products. I  just keep the name..A while back in BPOTM. the name of the plant was "Deadline"  and is an awesome HIGH. But the name of strain was changed to bagseed..thats why I just choose to call it bag seed..even tho it is Frosting..and I will post another pic for those interested..I know why its called " Frosting"  we are in week 7 and its almost all white:hubba: ..This is the one I want to pollenate with white widow..Im hopeing for a Male..lol..


*Thorn*..I have 5 diffrent types in flower right now...My Fav is still Red Dragon..But this Frosting is up on top as well..

*7greeneyes*...yeah  I agree..its all from some bag..lol

*mebeafarmer*....yep all mine..unless you wanna come help me Harvest..economy crap..but i pay In weed..


and to the rest of you..KEEP M GREEN


----------



## mistisrising (Dec 4, 2008)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> I have no idea where this misconception that bag seed is shite. Well, if you have a great strain of crystally danky bud you're pickin up from someone, find a viable seed, plant that lil seed and its a fem, what the heck is wrong with bagseed? Everything is bagseed when you think about it. Sheesh! If it wasn't for hand-picked seed, we would have ZERO strains to choose from nowadaze. People didn't buck CUTTINGS from the Afffie, Pakie, Thai, Cambodia or Indie regions, they bucked seed. SEED. SEED.SEED. p.s. Once again, very sexy lookin' girlz, you got there goin, friend. 1HOK.



I have never in my life found a seed in a bag of decent stuff. I have grown many commercial grade seeds that I pried out of a brown brick, and none of them ever touched what came from bc or 'dam. We are overloaded with mexi-brick here, and always have been. There's plenty of good sacks to be had, but the sales man must pick them out, because for all the bags of "headies" that I've procured I've never found one seed.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 4, 2008)

thats the only problem with bagseed mistisrising,if ya do find a seed in your smoke,the odds are the plant hermied.
  fantastic lookin lady there my friend.


----------



## Hick (Dec 4, 2008)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> I have no idea where this misconception that bag seed is shite. Well, if you have a great strain of crystally danky bud you're pickin up from someone, find a viable seed, plant that lil seed and its a fem, what the heck is wrong with bagseed? Everything is bagseed when you think about it. Sheesh! If it wasn't for hand-picked seed, we would have ZERO strains to choose from nowadaze. People didn't buck CUTTINGS from the Afffie, Pakie, Thai, Cambodia or Indie regions, they bucked seed. SEED. SEED.SEED. p.s. Once again, very sexy lookin' girlz, you got there goin, friend. 1HOK.



"IF" the seed came from random or accidental pollination by a true or full blown male, it is simply an f1 or f2 as the case maybe cross.
HOWEVER... so often, when a single solitary seed is found, or even a "few" seeds in a bag of "dank, headies, ect". It was most likely pollinated by a rogue staminate(male) flower of hermie origon. "THERE" lies the conception that bagseeds are NOT the best candidates for growing.


----------



## Thorn (Dec 4, 2008)

Good point Hick - I think this also may put off some people too. I have NEVER grown bagseed. My mum tried to lol but if it had actually germinated and grown I don't think she woulda known what to do with it lol

But if people new to growing just grow bagseed to start off with and then experience all these troubles with hermies, loads of males and anything else you can think of then I think that'd be enough to maybe put em off growing. Hmm I dunno, just a thought


----------



## Hick (Dec 4, 2008)

...OR, as in 4U's case here, it could be a pleasant experience. But the fact is, you never "know" for sure 'till you've tried them.
  I've said many times, for _years_ bagseed was all that I grew, had access to. But I too feel that those were diffeent times. MJ wasn't as widely cultivated or readily accessable for "bred" designer/name brand strains. More clandestine type breeding by individuals with limited genetics in individual gardens.
  the "www" has truely made the planet smaller.


----------



## 84VW (Dec 4, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> But if people new to growing just grow bagseed to start off with and then experience all these troubles with hermies, loads of males and anything else you can think of then I think that'd be enough to maybe put em off growing. Hmm I dunno, just a thought



 i was afraid of this when i started since i started with bagseed but i was prepared to buy some good seeds if i needed too

i just germed 3 seeds...2 popped out of the soil and became females, the 3rd was a freak of nature and grew the wrong way and died(down)

so, i continue with my good bagseed until i either get really good at growing or come into a bad streak of males/hermies...then i buy


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 14, 2008)

trichs just starting to turn amber...and have stopped nutes a week ago..she feeding off herself and droping used fans looking very nice I might say..and I have 3 of these in flower  and have 3 clones in Veg..oh and Mother Frosting been in Flower 3 weeks now...thats going to be BPOTM  you  watch..one Fat BUSH:hubba: 


enjoy  I AM


----------



## andy52 (Dec 14, 2008)

some dank lookin lady there my friend.i wish i would have had the good luck you have,when i was trying bagseeds.seems all i could get was hermies.my 1st attempt,out of 8 seeds that suppossedly came form some dank,i got only one lady.
   you have the touch my friend,keep it up.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks andy..i have yet to finish this kind  but have not seen the color of these leafs before..almost like a Black  or dark purple..but also could be the cold temps at Dark cycle  they do get down 65 at times  with this cold weather we are haveing..cant wait to see next week..:bolt::bong:


----------



## mendo local (Dec 14, 2008)

That is definatley a purple strain. I would guess like a purple erkle or a grape ape. Maybe even mendo purp.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks Mendo..my buddy i get clones from said it had purple traits in it..and it sure is takeing a while to finish..may go 11-12 weeks  just to get it where i like it.  50/50.  it is displaying some wild DARK tho..will post again at Harvest time?  Thanks for looking everyone

:bolt::bong:


----------



## mendo local (Dec 15, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Thanks Mendo..my buddy i get clones from said it had purple traits in it..and it sure is takeing a while to finish..may go 11-12 weeks just to get it where i like it. 50/50. it is displaying some wild DARK tho..will post again at Harvest time? Thanks for looking everyone
> 
> :bolt::bong:


 
I have grown alot of purple strains, usually when they are done they are almost black. The one you have there looks just like mendo purps.
Usually they finish in 8-9 weeks. But they are all different.
I usually get my temps down to 50 or less towards the end to make them jet black. Some really stanky stuff too!
Good Luck with your grow, Looking sweet!


----------



## mendo local (Dec 16, 2008)

More pics? Love to see some more of them!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 20, 2008)

mendo local said:
			
		

> More pics? Love to see some more of them!


 


4u


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 20, 2008)

shes going down slow:hubba:


----------



## smokingjoe (Dec 20, 2008)

looks alot like somango or killamanjaro, very nice looking bag seed grow


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks smokejoe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 20, 2008)

Hung for a few days  then in the brown bag for anther few days then into jar..She does have have a nice smell:hubba:


----------



## smokingjoe (Dec 20, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Thanks smokejoe


 
That's my kinda christmas tree.  I thought that was sand in the background then realised you would be in the northern hemisphere and it's snow.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 20, 2008)

yeah  we got more then ever.   I grow in a shed out back.  and thaught i would take a pick as i braught her in..  I live in Seattle..West Coast Baby!!!!


----------



## smokingjoe (Dec 20, 2008)

It was 37degrees C here yesterday; fugg all chance of snow.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 20, 2008)

yeah we got some below freezing weather and another storm comeing in sunday!!!  good thing i got a good suply in case i get snowed in:rofl:


----------



## smokingjoe (Dec 20, 2008)

This is what we have to put up with in these parts!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## hairchick40v (Dec 20, 2008)

:hubba: I guess if you live in a place where the weed is good then bagseed is viable...  I live in the south and at one time the place I live was in guiness for having the most MJ grown in the amount of square miles, also churches....  But, every fall we get a hold of some awesome southern born and southern bred weed...  grown outdoors in large crops, there is no way to get all the males...  I have to say that I keep any seed that is brown and stripey!!!!  I just can't bring myself to trhough them out!!!!

I am not growing bagseed right now...  But my last outdoor grow was bagseed and it was amazing!!!  The buzz was fantastic...  I was very proud!!!!!  OF MY BAGSEED!!

During the summer we get crap from Mexico...  Any seeds in that are white and undeveloped, or broken....


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 20, 2008)

*:holysheep: 4U ,,,,,wow what a bagseed grow *


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Dec 20, 2008)

amazing work Smoke'


----------



## mendo local (Dec 20, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> 4u


 
Excellent, very nice job. I love to see the purple plants. How long did you flower for?
Sometimes I give it an extra few days just to make the whole thing go black.
I look forward to your next grow!


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 21, 2008)

that is one goreous plant you grew, 4u :aok: 

very nice, indeed


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 21, 2008)

Harvested Last night.:clap: .Wet wieght  227 grams:woohoo: was able to take some ripps from some I had Harvested ealier..and is smooth threw the bong  but a bit harsh threw my pipe..I am pleased with this one and am glad I was able to get 3 rooted clones..so we have more of this comeing   Thanks for looking everyone and leaving the kind words..Marry Christmas MP :bolt::bong:


----------



## Pot Belly (Dec 21, 2008)

Lookin good there 4u.  I'll be right over to help you smoke some...........


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 21, 2008)

Pot Belly said:
			
		

> Lookin good there 4u. I'll be right over to help you smoke some...........


 

Ok my friend..dont forget the lighter.. seems I lost mine ..


----------



## andy52 (Dec 21, 2008)

lovely harvest my friend.i know you are glad you took clones from that beautiful lady.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 21, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> lovely harvest my friend.i know you are glad you took clones from that beautiful lady.


 

You know I am..and Im pollenating this one with White Widow:hubba: 



Thanks for checking in..:ciao:


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 21, 2008)

that sounds like a cross that would be good to have... :hubba:  <hint>,<hint> 

nice bud, bud


----------



## Triggga (Jan 7, 2009)

damn that looks good


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Jan 7, 2009)

i have quite a few awsome looking bag seed. some of it is from outdoor i get for 800 a lb. it is grow in mass up north of me an so yeah u get some seeds cuz some males do make it an ponaite some plants. but it is some bomb *** smoke, an so far only plants to "hermie" on me are my Mazar plants, from wich i understand are a ***** to grow. (an they where not bag seed)  thats why i just thew them in with all the rest of my bag seed wich we are starting or next grow a sea of green, wile my other ladies are in flower. all bag seed to get rid of them. our 3ed grow will be an all know disner grow, once we have a good stock pile of beans. wich will be by the summer, figger 20 to 40 diffrent strains. do some breading an have some real fun with my gargen. hope i have my care givers card by then!!!


----------



## swiftgt (Jan 28, 2009)

very nice indeed!


----------

